# Critique (Again With Photos Working)



## Coops Girl (Apr 29, 2014)

So I already posted this, but I think I got the pictures working so I'm posting again 

Okay so I have been riding this horse three days a week for about 2 months and we have been jumping about 2'3" and 2'6" every lesson. I was never really thrilled with my position over jumps, but in my last lesson my trainer moved me up to 2'9" I know there are some things I definitely need to work on so if anyone could give me tips that would be amazing. I am also needing to improve because we are going to a show next weekend and I'm a bit worried that I'm not prepared enough. The pictures attached are from our last show where we only jumped 2'0" 2'3" but I think you can still get the idea. Thanks in advance!

PS I know I have horrible leg, but I've been working on it a lot so it looks much better now versus in these pictures


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it looks like you are jumping ahead of your horse. your pubic area is in front of the pommel. if horse propped you'd be likely to go over his head.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The biggest thing that stands out to me is how forced your position is.

Looks like you're jumping hunters and probably focusing on equitation?

I feel like people tend to over focus on that and forget how to ride and while I get that it's part of the package for that I find positions are often forced.

Unfortunately that is where my advice ends lol. I would recommend a more casual approach short term and then polish up before a show but I'm not really qualified to give advice on that.

Agree you're forward. In fact in pretty much all the pics including flat you are forward. If the horse disappeared would you land on your feet? That applies to all riding not just dressage. You may have a different posture but it should still be balanced. Maybe some dressage lessons would help.

I like your horse  You two are cute. Just try to relax and have fun and oddly enough I think that will help.

You also both look a little out of sync with the direction of travel. It may just be me or I may just be nitpicking but in all pics (the first one highlights) if you saw just the horse you'd say one thing and just the rider you'd say another.

Is he strong? He looks like a cute cross country mount lol.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You appear to be using your knee as your main contact point. Try and think about using the entire long bone from the inside of your knee to the ankle for a more complete contact. It will take some of the pinch out of your knee and keep you leg from slipping back. 

Your position does look forced and you're jumping ahead a bit. Since you're so tight, your hips fail to absorb the motion and go up over the pommel instead of fold underneath your center. Try and relax your hips as you approach the fence and wait for your horse to close your hip angle as he jumps. 

If you want to over-correct for the sake of training, try to sit down over the jumps. You'll never get there, so don't worry about sitting on your horse's back in the air and it will re-educate your body to where your hips should be in relation to your legs over the fence.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

You appear to be pivoting at the knee and forcing your heels down and back. Heels down is a great thing but in order to do that you are also pushing your legs back which is not so good. 
I notice he doesn't jump much at this height so you are probably feeling like you need to force your position (as Yogiwick said) and I have a bit to add on that. Think about sitting down and waiting for the jump to come to you, once the jump comes to you allow your horse to push you out of the saddle. Every move you make should be in response to something your horse does.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes the heels should be relaxed downwards. I find the overly forced exaggerated heel is common in hunters and while you do want to make a point of having it down even more than usual when jumping it still should not be a forced thing or that exaggerated.


----------



## Coops Girl (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone who replied


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

One of the best tips my trainer gave me was similar to Saddlebred11.
It was to maintain your two point and let the horse come up underneath you (to meet you). That kept things simpler for a novice jumper like me.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Just a question here.. Your trainer is having this horse jump around 2'6" consistently 3x a week?? Does anyone else jump him too?? That's a lot to ask of a horse every week... 

I've always thought 2x a week was more than enough for jumping and that you never school your 'show height' consistently. I was showing 3'3" jumpers with my old mare, but my trainer had me practice at 2' during my lessons, and only once every two weeks did we school our show height.. 

Not trying to bad mouth or criticize, that's just super bad for their joints!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I think I'm the only one to bring up that your back is really tense. Don't jump the jump for your horse, let him do his job and stay relaxed and with him. It's all about the core, and sinking into your heels.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You are way to far ahead of your horse. Over that night of fence you do not need to be so far out of the saddle.

Secondly you need to rode through some very narrow gates to get your toes pointing forward! You are gripping with the back of your calf. When you finish riding you should have no marks on the outside of the seam of your boots.

When you rode before you start and many times during your rode, put your hand under your thigh from behind and pull the muscle to the back, this puts your thigh flat against the saddle, your knee and toes will point forward.


----------



## JasKm (Nov 16, 2015)

1. Your legs seem to be slipping too far back, especially in the last photo.
2. You appear very tense, particularly through your back.
3. You are typically in front of your horse (he is a cutie, btw), try securing your center of gravity over his, even in half seat.You can use your outside rent slow his pace.
4. Some of these photos show that you tend to keep to tight of a contact, mostly on the takeoff- #4
5. Your horse doesn't seem to really know where you want him to go- #3 (it may have been a bad distance though)- try looking at the next jump as you come from the turn from the jump before. He probably tosses his head a little bit if you ask him to turn too suddenly.
6. He also doesn't seem to jump from a great spot. This may be because you are trying to change his pace too much, most of the time you can go through the first two strides of a line, make one change (add leg or take it away) and hit the jump perfectly. He knows he has to jump it, your job is only to help him meet the jump.
7. This is the most important, especially at shows: smile, relax, have fun, make it look easy. That is what judges look for the most from your ride from a nontechnical standpoint (this will not win a class, but it could be the difference between first and second, or between pinning or not). Your ride should look natural, and your horse should be focused on you- this will help to keep you from looking like you are riding like a different horse.

Hope this helps! Happy riding.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

My guess is you're being trained to ride hunters. A lot of the"flaws" I'm seeing are what a lot of hunter riders are taught to do.

My background was in eventing, so the position we're taught is all about effect and staying safe. We're taught a defensive position, so I'd want to see your leg at the girth, not behind. It's isn't about shoulder, hip, heel alignment so much as finding your proper balance so when you start doing the big fences and a horse pops his back you can stay with it. I almost visualize sitting up straight, out of the tack, quiet with the horse between my legs and jumping up in front of me, so I can follow them and be with them so when we land I can be organized and prepare for the next one or at least not get in the way. When you get so far ahead it's hard to prepare and organize. I would do a ton of little grids like 2ft cross rails to help you prepare. With a trainer I'd do a series of 2ft cross rails with a series of 5 bounces to help you find your balance and help you so you don't fall forward. The progress isn't in the height of the fence or how you look over the fence but how well you ride between them and how effective you are. 

When I evented I did a lot of wall sits, squats, and planks to strengthen my core and legs. I also would go on the stairs with the balls of feet touching the stairs and go up and down to increase strength and try to train my body, so it was easier to transfer it to in the saddle. Core strength has a lot to do with balance and is your center of control, so it really helps over and between fences. Another good one is yoga ball balance. I used to sit on a yoga ball with my shins over the ball, ankles under my butt and practice posting and two point like that to help my balance. If I couldn't do it I'd grab a ledge to help but it got pretty easy with practice. 

I also still ride "dressage" between fences, as in I ride the balance and position the horse's shoulders between my legs. Steering with my outside thigh and rein. I still pay attention to the rhythm and consistency. I don't ride them in a dressage frame but seeking the connection and through, so they can use themselves more effectively. It really helps for riding your lines and riding your turns and corners. It helps a lot when your horse has a half halt to ride your distances better.

It takes time to develop all this and you should be pleased with yourself and where you are. And it isn't really your leg that's the problem, it's your upper body. By throwing yourself so far forward, it sends your leg straight back. Really remind yourself to sit up and back (not literally) but tell yourself to sit back more than you think you should and find your balance there. Let the horse put you into the position, you don't need to put yourself into position. Grab mane if necessary to help you find that balance. You're doing well! Keep it up!


----------

